

Eve Online Development with CCP Ripley [podcast] - cdmwebs
http://blog.gaslight.co/post/52886607762/ccp-ripley-development-director-of-eve-online

======
dougalcorn
I wish I had more time to talk with her. I think CCP is doing some amazing
things and I'd like to know more about how

------
joshowens
I never really got into Eve, but this is an interesting podcast.

Thanks for sharing cdmwebs.

